# Road Rage



## snake (Oct 28, 2019)

Long drive to work on the through-way. Met the dude that thinks 3' is an adequate stopping distance for me at 70 m.p.h. Pecker decided to throw shit at me when I went around him. He followed me right to my work parking lot. Ran his mouth and got out.

I had a few choices here... I elected to video it and after he left showed it to the Popo. Long story short, I was told they are not doing anything about it. I was like, "Okay, got him on video threatening me and getting out of his car. Provide you with his picture and car plate and you're doing nothing? lol

Happy Monday!


----------



## tinymk (Oct 28, 2019)

Would have kicked his face into the curb.  You have better control then me buddy


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 28, 2019)

Too damn bad ur on the bench right now, I'm sure if u got out ur car and flexed on that fukker he would've tucked his tail and ran back to his car.


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Too damn bad ur on the bench right now, I'm sure if u got out ur car and flexed on that fukker he would've tucked his tail and ran back to his car.



I was at work so I did get out. He got up in my grill and ran his pie-hole. Gave me one of those moves like he was going to to hit me. Go ahead, first shot is free.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 28, 2019)

snake said:


> I was at work so I did get out. He got up in my grill and ran his pie-hole. Gave me one of those moves like he was going to to hit me. Go ahead, first shot is free.



Oh man, I can't believe you controlled yourself. Someone postures like they are going to throw a punch, I'm knocking that MF out. It's self-defense at that point.


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd say pulling out your firearm would have gotten your point across.  Dude would have shit himself.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 28, 2019)

All I can say is, the way things are going right now, I wish a mother ****er would....


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Here's an old trick that some bikers use when people crowd them too close for comfort.

Ever hear of Ninja Rocks?

Take some old spark plugs and break the ceramic off of them. That ceramic is much harder than glass and will bust automotive glass VERY easily. Next time your bro is following too closely, pitch a couple of those out the window at em and watch em back the fuk off. 

Play stupid games like tailgating, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 28, 2019)

Good for you ,Snake...............I can for sure say,I would have handled it differently...And ,the PoPo would have returned and taken me...Being the Better person sometimes is the right choice....


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 28, 2019)

See, this here Lads is why I always carry. I'm not interested in boxing the slack jaw'ed yocal who thinks there are no repercussions to getting into someone's personal space. If someone's determined enough to engage me that they follow me to my job site, I'm getting out 1st with a hand on the holster and making it clear I have no desire to hear their point of view. I find it also helps to keep me in-check so that i DONT succumb to the temptation of helping the poor Bloke re-learn to chew his food after making him eat through a straw for the next month.


----------



## Trump (Oct 28, 2019)

You made the right choice, he prob has nothing to lose in life and you my friend everything


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2019)

DF said:


> I'd say pulling out your firearm would have gotten your point across.  Dude would have shit himself.


Oh if he got out with a tire iron or a bat it wouldn't have ended well for him. I have little problem with protecting myself from serious body harm or death.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 28, 2019)

I struggle with controlling myself on blast when driving the very most.  Inconsiderate pricks on the roadway get very little leniency from me, I simply don't have the patience.


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 28, 2019)

I had the an ass hole riding my ass this morning, slammed on my brakes hopeing he would hit me i could use a new truck from his insurance company, came about an inch away. 
****ing bastards


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> See, this here Lads is why I always carry. I'm not interested in boxing the slack jaw'ed yocal who thinks there are no repercussions to getting into someone's personal space. If someone's determined enough to engage me that they follow me to my job site, I'm getting out 1st with a hand on the holster and making it clear I have no desire to hear their point of view. I find it also helps to keep me in-check so that i DONT succumb to the temptation of helping the poor Bloke re-learn to chew his food after making him eat through a straw for the next month.



What makes you think I was unarmed? 

Believe it or not, I would have been in some trouble for pulling my gun out. Not convicted of anything but it would be something I may have to defend.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 28, 2019)

snake said:


> What makes you think I was unarmed?
> 
> Believe it or not, I would have been in some trouble for pulling my gun out. Not convicted of anything but it would be something I may have to defend.



While your state doesn't have any law about brandishing a firearm, there are other laws and you would have also flipped things around where now you have pretty much traded places in the threat dept legally.  Also, for the guys who would just go ahead and get physical, really?  Worth an assault charge for some asshat who got in your face?

You did absolutely the right thing.  Been there, and had about a dozen people in town say they were suprised I didn't beat the dudes ass silly.  In the end, while it stings the ego at the time maybe, you had to deal with an asshole for a few minutes, while he has to live with an asshole for life.  Well played.  

And no, the cops aren't going to do anything about it.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 28, 2019)

snake said:


> Believe it or not, I would have been in some trouble for pulling my gun out. Not convicted of anything but it would be something I may have to defend.




Your state doesn't have brandishing laws but you'd likely be charged under your "Terroristic Threats" law. 

There's precedent already in that state where someone was convicted of terroristic threats for flashing their CCW without ever drawing it. 2.5-5 years misdemeanor sentence with a $10,000 fine tacked on.

Bricks beat me to it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 28, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> While your state doesn't have any law about brandishing a firearm, there are other laws and you would have also flipped things around where now you have pretty much traded places in the threat dept legally.  Also, for the guys who would just go ahead and get physical, really?  Worth an assault charge for some asshat who got in your face?
> 
> You did absolutely the right thing.  Been there, and had about a dozen people in town say they were suprised I didn't beat the dudes ass silly.  In the end, while it stings the ego at the time maybe, you had to deal with an asshole for a few minutes, while he has to live with an asshole for life.  Well played.
> 
> And no, the cops aren't going to do anything about it.


This is obviously the correct response. I don’t think pulling a firearm is a good idea EVER unless you are in very serious danger. Let’s say you do, and they j turn pull there’s. Now you’ve both got some life altering decisions to make. 

As for getting physical, today I absolutely would. Would it be right, not even a little bit. But today I’m down to hit anyone. 

You did the right thing snake.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2019)

It’s a tough situation where at times u may have to back off and walk away.. I’ll only fight when I know there’s no way out of this .. Then it’s your ass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2019)

Getting into trouble in today’s pussy world isn’t worth the court fees. Also snake when being followed never roll into your work or home cause now they know where u stay .


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> While your state doesn't have any law about brandishing a firearm, there are other laws and you would have also flipped things around where now you have pretty much traded places in the threat dept legally.  Also, for the guys who would just go ahead and get physical, really?  Worth an assault charge for some asshat who got in your face?
> 
> You did absolutely the right thing.  Been there, and had about a dozen people in town say they were suprised I didn't beat the dudes ass silly.  In the end, while it stings the ego at the time maybe, you had to deal with an asshole for a few minutes, while he has to live with an asshole for life.  Well played.
> 
> And no, the cops aren't going to do anything about it.





Iron1 said:


> Your state doesn't have brandishing laws but you'd likely be charged under your "Terroristic Threats" law.
> 
> There's precedent already in that state where someone was convicted of terroristic threats for flashing their CCW without ever drawing it. 2.5-5 years misdemeanor sentence with a $10,000 fine tacked on.
> 
> Bricks beat me to it.



Yeah Bricks, you know there's a reason i didn't use the "Brandishing" word. lol There's a new term called "Defensive Display" but I'd rather keep my gun away. So the guy pops me in the snoot. I already had a video of him getting out of the car. Sometimes a cell phone makes a great deterrent, when that doesn't work, I'll go to plan B.

And Ron. don't think I wasn't thinking about how I could get in trouble. Worse comes to worse, better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Getting into trouble in today’s pussy world isn’t worth the court fees. Also snake when being followed never roll into your work or home cause now they know where u stay .



I weighed this out at the moment. At work, I have the right to get out of my car, I do that every day; I'm not the aggressor here.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 28, 2019)

snake said:


> And Ron. don't think I wasn't thinking about how I could get in trouble.




Lawyers get days to consider their legal position before proceeding. People in self defense situations don't even get moments to consider the legal ramifications of saving their own life. The system is crazy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 28, 2019)

Let me be clear - I'm not suggesting to draw down on this punk (initially), I'm simply stating that I'd make it clear that I was armed (I live in an OC state) and that I wasn't interested in conversation. No need IMO to award some areshole a free shot as I'm not the type to sue / press charges anyway. I want to avoid all manner of confrontation with an opponent whom I know nothing about (if he's armed, if he's cracked out of his mind on PCP, etc). 

If he continues to advance once he understands my terms, then ye process the threat level and act accordingly. Until then, I'm not going to let an unknown wanker walk up on me with ill intent and wait for him to make the 1st move.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 28, 2019)

snake said:


> I weighed this out at the moment. At work, I have the right to get out of my car, I do that every day; I'm not the aggressor here.



Yes but what I believe Bundy is getting at us future confrontation with this prick.  Real life example.  My business partner's kid and another kid had a very minor car doing at high school.  This other kid's dad is a loser, been in for assault once or twice.  He's also about 6'  240 lbs and goes to the gym (no, he's mostly a fatty bubba thinks he's big). Now my buddy is 5'9" and 160 lbs before taking a shit if that.  And this other guy decides to be a royal prick when asked for insurance info to get this car dinged fixed.  Well, it verbally escalated a little got tense over the course of time.  I offered to have a chat with him but we decided that was not gonna turn out good for anyone.  My buddy ended up changing his gym time to avoid the douchebag and just opted to avoid it.  Probably the wise choice, but in the meantime, and to my point, somebody slashed the tires in his car, in his own driveway.  Don't let them know where you spend your time.

Caveat: unless they want to talk in your gym.  Someone wants that conversation with me in my gym....please throw me into that briar patch.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Yes but what I believe Bundy is getting at us future confrontation with this prick.  Real life example.  My business partner's kid and another kid had a very minor car doing at high school.  This other kid's dad is a loser, been in for assault once or twice.  He's also about 6'  240 lbs and goes to the gym (no, he's mostly a fatty bubba thinks he's big). Now my buddy is 5'9" and 160 lbs before taking a shit if that.  And this other guy decides to be a royal prick when asked for insurance info to get this car dinged fixed.  Well, it verbally escalated a little got tense over the course of time.  I offered to have a chat with him but we decided that was not gonna turn out good for anyone.  My buddy ended up changing his gym time to avoid the douchebag and just opted to avoid it.  Probably the wise choice, but in the meantime, and to my point, somebody slashed the tires in his car, in his own driveway.  Don't let them know where you spend your time.
> 
> Caveat: unless they want to talk in your gym.  Someone wants that conversation with me in my gym....please throw me into that briar patch.


thats exactly what im talking about..Never give any info to the enemy about yourself..when i used to bounce i would park my car in different spots an very far from the club i was working at


----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd just blow my rape whistle. :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 28, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I'd just blow my rape whistle. :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



And FD runs away!   lol   


Way to be the bigger man Snake!


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I'd just blow my rape whistle. :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


Well a threat of rape is covered as a justifiable shooting in PA. So you maybe onto something there.


----------



## Trump (Oct 28, 2019)

Shoot him then tell the judge he approached me whispering how he was going to bum the life out of me. I had no choice your honour it was him or my bum hole that was getting ruined 



snake said:


> Well a threat of rape is covered as a justifiable shooting in PA. So you maybe onto something there.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Boogieman (Oct 28, 2019)

Snake you made a good choice in my opinion, videoing it probably made him think twice about throwing a punch. While  you sat back and analyzed what your next move would be if he made any further threats to you. That is good defensive tactics to keep your ass out of any civil or criminal proceedings!


----------



## bigdog (Oct 28, 2019)

Good on you for controlling yourself brother. I know i would have lost my shit..  The world is full of these types idiots and its just getting worse!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 28, 2019)

The obvious choice is to avoid the situation completely and not do anything to put yourself in that predicament. On the road, just ignore these people. Don't  ever give them eye contact, and  if they scream out their windows and point the finger or whateve, just do your best to ignore them and drive and look straight ahead. There is no ego to worry about here. These fuks just aren't worth it!  How this guy just followed you all the way to  work is troublesome. Hopefully he has moved on and you'll never see him again.  Glad nothing happened because once a person follows you and gets out his car shit gets real very fast. I wouldn't have thought twice about gutting the mother fuker and that's why I avoid these situations as best I can. Just don't make eye contact at all and most likely they'll move on.


----------



## Raider (Oct 28, 2019)

Good move snake my man ! As a younger man I ended up with a number of changed, most of which were assaults. It’s a lot of courts, lots of money waisted, lots of time waisted and things have a way of following you. We ain’t kids anymore and fact is this ass clown isn’t any of your time. Tonight you’re home with your wife and kid while he’s off living his loser life!


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2019)

*This was funny!*

In the volley of Fuuk You's this Latino man says, You know what you are? You'z a Redneck, a fuukin Redneck. 

Where I come from, that's kind of a complement.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 29, 2019)

You did the right thing Snake


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 29, 2019)

snake said:


> In the volley of Fuuk You's this Latino man says, You know what you are? You'z a Redneck, a fuukin Redneck.
> 
> Where I come from, that's kind of a complement.




Isn't he in the wrong neighborhood to be using that kinda slang?


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Cascadehealthcare said:


> Nice post shared here



Quality contributions so far. Keep it up.


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2019)

*Called the State Police*

Since the Road Rage started on a State road, the local Popo said they can't do anything about that part. Still have not hear back from the local Barney Fife despite 2 calls to them.

Called the State Police today to file a report. I was told they can't do anything, that it's after the fact. i told them, I gave you testimony to a road rage incident, I have a picture of the dude and his licence plate along with a video of him getting out of his car saying he was going to Fuuk me up and you can't or won't do anything. 

I'm starting to think that police on any level are good for nothing more than handing out speeding tickets and rolling out the yellow tape.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 30, 2019)

snake said:


> I'm starting to think that police on any level are good for nothing more than handing out speeding tickets and rolling out the yellow tape.



They aren't. Unless a law was broken, they are under no obligation to do anything. Even when a law is broken, they are still under no obligation to protect you unless you're directly in harms way as a result of their intervention. They only go after the one who broke the law. 

Warren vs District of Columbia c1981

Police are enemies to criminals but nobodies friend.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 1, 2019)

snake said:


> Long drive to work on the through-way. Met the dude that thinks 3' is an adequate stopping distance for me at 70 m.p.h. Pecker decided to throw shit at me when I went around him. He followed me right to my work parking lot. Ran his mouth and got out.
> 
> I had a few choices here... I elected to video it and after he left showed it to the Popo. Long story short, I was told they are not doing anything about it. I was like, "Okay, got him on video threatening me and getting out of his car. Provide you with his picture and car plate and you're doing nothing? lol
> 
> Happy Monday!




what did he say? Not sure about what state but pretty familiar with Texas law, if someone just runs their mouth cursing you out and throws something at your car without damaging it theirs not really any criminal offense besides maybe abusive language....now if he’s making threats to kill you etc heck ya terorrisitc threat all day long. 

a lot of time people want to express their dislike for police when the law and CCP dictate what can actually be done..


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 1, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Lawyers get days to consider their legal position before proceeding. People in self defense situations don't even get moments to consider the legal ramifications of saving their own life. The system is crazy.




very true! Same for cops... but too many want  to hate on them.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 1, 2019)

snake said:


> Since the Road Rage started on a State road, the local Popo said they can't do anything about that part. Still have not hear back from the local Barney Fife despite 2 calls to them.
> 
> Called the State Police today to file a report. I was told they can't do anything, that it's after the fact. i told them, I gave you testimony to a road rage incident, I have a picture of the dude and his licence plate along with a video of him getting out of his car saying he was going to Fuuk me up and you can't or won't do anything.
> 
> I'm starting to think that police on any level are good for nothing more than handing out speeding tickets and rolling out the yellow tape.




ouch. Here’s the thing for Road rage...
any traffic violation for the most part is just a class c misdemeanor, officers can’t really ticket u less they or another officer on view the offense... as far as a threat him just saying I’m gonna **** you up. That’s pretty vague and hard to articulate being in fear for your life with that, so at most that would be a class c assault by threat. And again that’s how it works in Texas. Not sure about your state. I guess what they could do it run the plate pull his name and address and go make contact with him and give him a trespass warning for your work so he can’t show up and if he does it’ll be trespassing charge...again that’s Texas though 
it’s easy to hate on cops and knock them but until you’ve done it you have no idea my friend. 
not saying their aren’t bad apples out here because there are.


----------



## snake (Nov 1, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> what did he say? Not sure about what state but pretty familiar with Texas law, if someone just runs their mouth cursing you out and throws something at your car without damaging it theirs not really any criminal offense besides maybe abusive language....now if he’s making threats to kill you etc heck ya terorrisitc threat all day long.
> 
> a lot of time people want to express their dislike for police when the law and CCP dictate what can actually be done..



Well given the circumstance, I did think their was a good chance he was going to take a poke at me. All I was asking was for the cop to find out who he was and pay him a visit. You think this loose cannon hasn't done this before? I could have not reported, it's over and let the next person worry about it. They speak about crime prevention, well there you go. 



Texan69 said:


> ouch.



Hit a little too close to home? You tell me, as a LEO or someone close to it, do you you think a swing-by and talking too is asking too much? Grandfather was a in LE. Back then they were called Peace Offices.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 1, 2019)

snake said:


> Well given the circumstance, I did think their was a good chance he was going to take a poke at me. All I was asking was for the cop to find out who he was and pay him a visit. You think this loose cannon hasn't done this before? I could have not reported, it's over and let the next person worry about it. They speak about crime prevention, well there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Hit a little too close to home? You tell me, as a LEO or someone close to it, do you you think a swing-by and talking too is asking too much? Grandfather was a in LE. Back then they were called Peace Offices.




if I were the officer in this case and the “suspect” 
Lived in my area that I worked yes I would pay him a visit and have a talk with him and like a said issue a criminal trespass warning if is so desired by complainant. Im not an officer anymore but was one for 5 years and that’s how I conducted business . I did leave on good terms lol I wasn’t a rotten apple never ended up on you tube. Actually found myself in a pretty bad situation but was cleared no big deal. In Texas they are still called peace officers just go by police officer or deputy sheriff or deputy Constable depending on your agency. Fire marshals also...all called peace officers. 

I do agree though some officers are very lazy and I had to work with some very lazy officers who would not conduct business in a way that made me pleased my first partner was one. It was funny how I would get called out to a home she was at earlier and it was a repeat situation we’ll come to find out she coulda solved the issue by making an arrest but didn’t and I would get dispatched back out there later on or other times I would speak to a citizen who would tell me that this officer told them there’s nothing we could do and I would end up taking a report for that person. There are a lot of lazy officers who just try and do their 8 and skate 
But from what I saw most of those I worked with did their job well and actually tried to make a difference


and for those who don’t like officers obviously that’s your right and I don’t fault you for it, but 
I just like to inform people sometimes it may seem the Officer is lazy but sometimes there reslly is nothing the officer can do. Something may seem like a big deal but if it’s not a crime it’s not a police issue...a barking dog sorry deal with it I can’t make the dog shut up and I’m not animal control, you want your ex girlfriend out but she’s on the lease...legally I can’t help you...evict her it’s a civil issue... officers make BS calls all day while also dealing with shit that
nobody should see at times their patience runs out. I saw some messed up things and was involved in two incidents where I almost lost my life. Anyway i digressed. End of rant 

but you’re correct snake the officer could have at least tried to make contact with the other party..


----------



## snake (Nov 1, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> if I were the officer in this case and the “suspect”
> Lived in my area that I worked yes I would pay him a visit and have a talk with him and like a said issue a criminal trespass warning if is so desired by complainant. Im not an officer anymore but was one for 5 years and that’s how I conducted business . I did leave on good terms lol I wasn’t a rotten apple never ended up on you tube. Actually found myself in a pretty bad situation but was cleared no big deal. In Texas they are still called peace officers just go by police officer or deputy sheriff or deputy Constable depending on your agency. Fire marshals also...all called peace officers.
> 
> I do agree though some officers are very lazy and I had to work with some very lazy officers who would not conduct business in a way that made me pleased my first partner was one. It was funny how I would get called out to a home she was at earlier and it was a repeat situation we’ll come to find out she coulda solved the issue by making an arrest but didn’t and I would get dispatched back out there later on or other times I would speak to a citizen who would tell me that this officer told them there’s nothing we could do and I would end up taking a report for that person. There are a lot of lazy officers who just try and do their 8 and skate
> ...


Wish you were the guy that showed up on Monday.:32 (7):


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 1, 2019)

snake said:


> Wish you were the guy that showed up on Monday.:32 (7):


the officers prolly saw you were a stud and thought there’s no way someone actually did this to this beast of a man!! Haha 
I know I wouldn’t I would hop my ass back in my car and say sorry and stay away haha


----------

